# Cutting Boards



## hammer77 (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone have a good recommendation on cutting boards? I bought myself a nice Zwilling J.A. Henckels knife set a few years ago, and lately have been thinking about getting a new board. I have been looking at some John Boos boards. Open to suggestions.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 23, 2018)

epicurian at bed bath and beyond...  I like the rubber corners and without(just put a dish towel under it).  They hold up to my sharpest knifes.


----------



## buzzy (Aug 23, 2018)

I like a 1/2” thick piece of poly. Come in a variety of sizes but lack eye appeal in the kitchen. Mine r used in the garage


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 23, 2018)

Recent thread on almost the same topic may be useful:

Cutting Boards


----------



## AllAces (Aug 23, 2018)

Large poly boards are available at restaurant supply houses, color coded to the food you are cutting to avoid cross contamination.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

Ploy boards will cut and need replacement. This is a issue with cleaning and sanitizing. But they will last for a while then just replace.

Warren


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 23, 2018)

Personally I prefer end grain cutting boards. They are much easier on the knives and are very easy to maintain. I made my own so I can't really help you on brands. My son has one made with Acacia wood, he got on ebay very cheaply and it has held up well.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 23, 2018)

Years ago now, decades even, Readers Digest or Consumers Reports did a test involving kitchen cutting boards.
Interesting results. They set out to set the record straight about cutting boards.
The cutting boards were used with a test of foods/meats. Then cleaned as prescribed for the time.
They were all swabbed and the swabs tested for bacteria. They used the same method on the boards being tested.
What they found was surprising indeed. The plastic/poly cutting boards actually grew bacteria over time, and the hardwood/Maple cutting boards became sterile.
The wood used in Grandma and Grandpa's butcher blocks was self disinfecting.

For that reason, and because I'm nostalgic anyway, I prefer to use one of our wooden cutting boards.

John Boos are some damn fine cutting boards/butcher blocks.
Also you might like to consider Michigan Butcher Block Co.

One Christmas I bought the wife a Zwilling J.A. Henckels knife set and blade block to replace her old worn out set.
It was a starter set that set me on a course to fill it with blades we love to use.
I even got a Henckels vegetable clever I love to use. But it resides in a drawer.


----------



## hammer77 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks everyone, and thanks for the link John! I will read the link when I get home from work in the morning.

I have a few poly boards, and leaning towards a good wood board. I just want to invest in something that will last.

Sonny, I did look at the Michigan Butcher Block Co. offering and will look into them further also. When I bought my Henckels I jumped in and got a full set, and glad I did, they are wonderful knives. My block had 2 empty slots, one was for a clever which I have also, I want to say I filled the other slot with the matching bread knife. Can't remember right now, but my block is full.

Thanks again.
Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2018)

An array of them:
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index...ath=62&zenid=b3f8723aa9ffb8bf1dc455a192139e59

I bought this one from Butcher Packer:
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=62_328&products_id=684

This is the same stuff that is on meatcutting tables in the meat room.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2018)

We have several boards, but an end grain board is the easiest on your knives, but also the most expensive.
Boos makes some great boards, I have had one for several years & use it daily!
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 24, 2018)

hammer77 said:


> ... When I bought my Henckels I jumped in and got a full set, and glad I did, they are wonderful knives. My block had 2 empty slots, one was for a clever which I have also, I want to say I filled the other slot with the matching bread knife. Can't remember right now, but my block is full.


With all those wonderful (and expensive) new knives, you might want to think of getting a knife sharpener that can keep them even sharper than what you get from the factory.

Work Sharp Ken Onion Edition


----------



## hammer77 (Aug 24, 2018)

I bought the sharpener right from Henckels when I got the set. It works great only 2-3 swipes in each slot, and they are very sharp. I will say that they do hold a sharp edge for awhile. The chef's knife gets the most abuse, and has only been sharpened a hand full of times in 3 years.


----------



## hammer77 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks guys for the tip on the end grain boards. I like those!


----------



## ghostguy6 (Aug 24, 2018)

If your looking for cheap, but large boards try calling a local sign shop that does illuminated cabinets. They often have off cuts of the sign grade acrylic. The acrylic will scratch over time but a quick sanding fixes that. It is also soft enough that it does not dull the blade unless you roll the edge. I got a piece the size of my tailgate for $5.


----------



## Gastronomiekunststoffe (Mar 23, 2020)

hammer77 said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation on cutting boards? I bought myself a nice Zwilling J.A. Henckels knife set a few years ago, and lately have been thinking about getting a new board. I have been looking at some John Boos boards. Open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


I will suggest you buy plastic cutting board with stand, I will tell you why? Because it is the best option if you are suffering from back pain and it is easy to clean.


----------

